# Installing Rear View Camera



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

hi all
just bought a in dash dvd ,radio, tv ,head unit which will allow for a camera attachment.
i have no clue or wiring diagrams for the gulfstram.
i have a wire that needs to be connected when the vehicle is in reverse so that the camera will hopefully spark into life , so any help would be appreciated.
looking at the amount of wires coming in to the unit and going out i think i will be installing this for a least a month!!!!!

regards

ian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

trustharry said:


> hi all
> just bought a in dash dvd ,radio, tv ,head unit which will allow for a camera attachment.
> i have no clue or wiring diagrams for the gulfstram.
> i have a wire that needs to be connected when the vehicle is in reverse so that the camera will hopefully spark into life , so any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Perhaps you should consider a wireless camera so no need for wires. Probably save you hours of work and headache for the bit extra.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
I installed cameras onto my last 3 MHs and I have always chosen to wire them up directly from the batteries, via a fuse of course. If you take the power to the camera and the screen direct then you can use the camera whenever you want, for instance as a close view rear view when driving, on site when you here noise behind your van etc. I would not restrict its use to just when backing up tbh.....
HTH

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian

I agree with Keith.. wire it direct as he describes or from the existing radio feed.. 
The wire that goes to the reverse light/switch is either grounded or given a supply depending on the model of the system.. best bet is to get the wiring diagram from the maker to check this.. mistakes can be costly. 

If you give us the make and model someone may have one the same.


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Not much help here but definate agreement with the wire direct approach.
The monitors usually take a moment or two to fire up so direct allows pre-emptive switching on, though it is worth checking that when the monitor is off it doesn't draw any current. Ours has a proper on/off switch yet it still draws a tiny current ie it will flatten the battery over layups hence I've fitted an isolator switch in line.


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks all
too late for the wireless route as i have bought the cam,
great idea to go direct to the battery with an isolator, but (in my ignorance) do i wire through the fuse box or literally on to the battery terminal?

again thanks

ian


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

DO NOT buy a wireless one. I had one temp fitted as a try out and it was c**p with a capital C. My mate got one as well and his was the same. He splashed out on an Avic Pioneer one.

You can get too much interference from different sources through-out the cab. Mine had to be sited near the Hymer charger which caused the picture to fuzz out when on the road.

On my Hymer I had the camera fitted into the bumper so as not to have holes drilled/screwed into the bodywork, this prevents water ingress.

Johnny F


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

trustharry said:


> do i wire through the fuse box or literally on to the battery terminal?


Whatever is most convenient, if you go to the battery fuse it close to the terminal.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi mine is wired into the ignition but has a switch to turn off. i am so pleased with it im haveing a second camera fiterd for use as a rear veiw mirror

ps it did steem up on me once in the rain any one had this?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Forget I mentioned wireless...


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

trustharry said:


> hi all
> just bought a in dash dvd ,radio, tv ,head unit which will allow for a camera attachment.
> i have no clue or wiring diagrams for the gulfstram.
> i have a wire that needs to be connected when the vehicle is in reverse so that the camera will hopefully spark into life , so any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Hi,

I fit an in dash TV/DVD/Radio/Camera screen etc. unit into our last RV and I hope the following is useful.

The camera I had installed had the video connection which I connected to the camera input on the unit.

The cameras power lead was connected to an ignition switched live on the fuse box. This meant that with the ignition off the camera was also off and using no power. If you wanted to use the camera whilst the ignition was off, use a permanent live and fit an in-line switch so that you can switch power to the camera off if you want to.

The in-dash unit had a wire that should have been wired to the reversing circuit so that the screen switched to the camera input when reverse was selected. As I wanted to use the camera input as a rear view mirror, and this wire is the ONLY way to select the camera input, I needed to make a connection to another circuit.

Now, on my unit this wire was a 'live' wire, not an 'earth' wire. The instruction did not detail this so all I did was try it connected to earth first, which did not work, then to live which did work. I connected to earth first because this meant that I would not damage anything by connecting it incorrectly first. If I had connected incorrectly to 'live' first this may have fried the unit.

I connected it to through the fuse box on a permanent live connection.
I also fit an in-line switch so that whilst in use I could switch off the camera so that I could see and use the touchscreen for the radio controls.

My unit also came with a wire (this wire was an 'earth' connection, NOT 'live') that needed connecting to the handbrake. This is so that the DVD/TV functions are disabled whilst the handbrake is off. I guess that if the unit was not visible to the driver whilst driving, this wire could have been connected straight to earth so that the DVD/TV function would work whilst in motion.

I hope that helps but if I can help further please do not hesitate to ask

If you could post more info re: your unit, for example a photo, it may help others to help you as well

Thank you

Regards 
Bryan


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Bryan.
all of the wires you mentioned i also have, the unit is a chinese low cost import but feels good qualit, it is not branded.
i was going to ignore the reversing wire as wanted the unit as a rear view mirror. it sounds as though it has to be connected to something for the cam input to work.
when i get home tonight ill scan the two page wire diagrams and post it up on the forum for you.
thanks for your help
ian


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*reversing camera*

Greetings,

On the Elddis we had I fitted the camera in the rear window which gave me an adequate view of the road behind me, this saved drilling through the rear of the vehicle and was protected from theft and the environment.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

trustharry said:


> Hi Bryan.
> all of the wires you mentioned i also have, the unit is a chinese low cost import but feels good qualit, it is not branded.
> i was going to ignore the reversing wire as wanted the unit as a rear view mirror. it sounds as though it has to be connected to something for the cam input to work.
> when i get home tonight ill scan the two page wire diagrams and post it up on the forum for you.
> ...


Mine was also a 'low-cost' version, they could be the same or at least very similar.

The wire will need to be connected, it is the ONLY way to select the camera input. Well it was on mine, anyway.

Doing it the way I suggest will be the best solution, I reckon 



trustharry said:


> Hi Bryan. thanks for your help ian


Thanks? aww, shucks... It ain't nuthin'  :wink:


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*Reversing camera*

I have to agree with the majority, my camera is also wired up through the ignition and acts as a rear view mirror, and is very handy, but do not mount it on the roof as mine is. The camera was already fitted when I aquired my camper and the previous owner had mounted it on the roof, which is a good idea as I can see right back down the road behind me, but it gives a slightly distorted dimension of distances. Wouldn't be without it though. Good luck with the installation, Keep your pedal to the metal, Cheers Mick.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Just returned from Van Bitz after having had problems with a rear view camera fitted by a well known x Leeds company. It didn't take long for Eddies gang to find out why, on first view the rats nest of cables and twisted unsoldered joints gave a clue. After removing what appeared to be a whole tube of sealant. The hole that had been cut was so large perhaps the clown who fitted it put the camera through the hole from the inside, and not the plug from the ouside in. Who knows it may have been raining. Van Bitz had to repair it by fitting a large marine with a sealed cable gland to cover the hole. Along with a new loom for the camera. All works well now. Thanks all at Cornish Farm. 

kind regards


----------

